# Dog Breed ID help!



## MilksMom

Hi friends! I just rescued this cutie! His name is Milk and he's about 2 years old. I was told he's a "Wire haired terrier/beagle mix" Do you think he's a Jack-a-bee or a Wire Fox Terrier/beagle mix?


----------



## cynster

Looks -very- JRT to me.


----------



## emmieboo18

I can defiently see the beagle in him. And i agree with cynster. Very cute dog btw!


----------



## Maggie Girl

Haha, looks like that sock monkey met his fate! What a slaughter! :laugh:

I see beagle in him in picture 2 for sure. And pic 1, though his ears are something else. What's his fur like? Is it WFT-like? Or more slick and flatter like a beagle or JRT? Regardless of his DNA, he's super cute


----------



## JessCowgirl88

dawww what a cutie! i can see the beagle in his face in pic 2.. you can Definitly see the JRT in him.

the poor poor sock monkey lol


----------



## DogsGoneWild

Possibly a Beagle x Jack Russel Terrier. 

I love the name Milk, hahah! I know of a skijoring pair named Milk & Moo, very sweet dogs.


----------



## Arejay

Defiantly a wire haire fox terrier beagle mix he looks just like my puppy link


----------

